# northen stock



## Bill wmb (Aug 1, 2015)

I live in the center of Michigan and it been a above average winter and I am still loosing bee.can some one point me in the direction of some good northern stock .I had 6 itallian and 6 carlinian .the itallians do not look good at this point:waiting:


----------



## Rick_ Sprague (Feb 7, 2012)

May not be the bee strain, but rather your mite load. Did you check and treat for mites in late summer?


----------



## Bill wmb (Aug 1, 2015)

I was wrignt on the mites this year new vap and a strip in August.powered suger test with low mite counts 1 or two .out of 12 hives i found 9 looked good to me .what got me is it only my itallians.6 dead or about dead and the other 6 look real good .it night and day between the two strains


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

